

Towards an Open Profile Standard - tomgibson
https://medium.com/the-future-of-the-web/b209acdbcd37

======
tomgibson
I wrote this post over at Medium. It seems like a really obvious idea, but
it's not something I'm in any position to make happen by myself.

I'd be really interested to see what others thought about this idea, and find
out how feasible it would be to implement.

